# What is the personality of Greek tortoises like?



## hpfirework (Jul 30, 2010)

I am curious if my Greek tortoise will be puppy-like or a very cool guy. He hides in his pots maybe 22 hours a day. But he is just so young, and recovering from some health problems, so I try not to shake him up except for meals and outside time. He now trusts me, eats from my hand, sometimes lays his chin on my finger for a while to get some warmth.

What are Greek tortoises generally like, personality-wise.


----------



## LadyGreek (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi there!!!

Well, generally Greeks are very shy Tortoises by nature. However, over time they adapt well to their new life with their keepers and tend to loosen up and get out of their shells a bit (not literally) Haha! 
In general, baby and juvi Torts tend to hide a great deal because in the wild they are actually preyed upon by bigger animals. So, hiding a lot right now is perfectly normal!
Overall, Greeks are blast to have! Happy u joined the club and I hoped I helped......feel free to ask as many questions as u like!


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 30, 2010)

In general I'd say my three Ibera greeks are less shy than others like leopards or stars. They'd all come and approach me when they see me come outside to the backyard - hoping for food. One is more shy when I picked her up she would make a hissing sound and hide inside her shell, while the other two don't care at all. So it also goes back to the individual personality as not all tortoises are the same even though they're the same species.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 30, 2010)

My T. ibera is not quite as out-going as my T. hermanii. b., but he's getting friendlier...when I first got him, about 3 months ago, he was very shy and when held, he's hide in his shell, but now he comes out, once lifted, in maybe 20 seconds.


----------

